

Flipboard CEO outs iPad Mini's existence - richoakley
https://twitter.com/baratunde/statuses/259231757260427264
Screenshot here: http://cl.ly/image/3l1e1M1P1C2K
======
3825
it says this page does not exist. did you save a screenshot?

~~~
jameswyse
The page works for me, it's just a tweet which reads:

"we've got a mythical version of @flipboard ready for a mythical version of
the #ipad" -@mmccue #founders #ipadmini

It doesn't really sound like he's got any more information than the rest of
us, it just sounds as though they've prepared an app for the expected screen
size of 8-inches.

